# Australian Blackwood



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Folks,long time since i posted any milling pics..heres a butterfly matching pair of Acacia Melanoxylon (Australian Blackwood) that i milled yesterday on my Lucas swing blade mill..hope you enjoy them...Cheers MM


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow. That's all. Just wow.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's pretty wicked!!!! 
Very nice.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

..and another pair from the day before..MM :thumbsup:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

MAPLEMAN said:


> Hi Folks,long time since i posted any milling pics..heres a butterfly matching pair of Acacia Melanoxylon (Australian Blackwood) that i milled yesterday on my Lucas swing blade mill..hope you enjoy them...Cheers MM


Amazing wood.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice.:thumbsup:


----------

